# gen 2 headlight and backup light upgrade



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

I couldn't stand how dim the stock projector headlights were in this car, and the backup lights are pretty much useless (turns out that pretty much can't be fixed, but anyway). I got new headlight housings, and hoped it was just something wrong with the ones that came with the car, and I was wrong. Unlike my Saturn and venture, he cutoff was always very strong with the cruze, but the light was splotchy on the ground, and there just wasn't enough light to go around, so to me the answer was obvious, the lumen output of the fog light bulb they're using as a headlight bulb is inadequate. I ordered a set of Led replacement headlight bulbs from superbrightleds.com, and while I was at it, I ordered the backup lights, too, since I can't see those on the ground, either, and waited. I got the bulbs today, and for the most part it's good news. The bulbs could be installed without removing anything from the car, which is great, and there is no driver on these to hinder installation, but the dust cap just barely doesn't fit. The headlights did need re aiming, but after that, they proved to be a worthwhile upgrade! The light on the road is much more even and bright, and there is much more light to go down the road and light up everything better!


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...version-kit-with-compact-heat-sink/3912/8028/ these are the headlight bulbs, the stock bulbs best I can tell come in around 1700 lumens and 65 watts brand new, which being halogen quickly drops by around 20% after the first so many hours, and likely never get to be used at 1700 Lumens, anyway (more on that in a bit). The LEDs are only 2000 Lumens, but at 16.7 watts, you get every glorious lumen for much longer than halogens, and they cost LESS than a set of silverstar HID wannabes. One popular upgrade in Gen 1 cruzes was the headlight harness, because, for example, our cruzes use a 65 watt headlight bulb, and that's not a small amount to draw over 10 feet or so of wire, and the size of the wire used by GM can carry the current without burning, but causes excessive voltage drop at that wattage. You can see their sensitivity to voltage by watching how much brighter they get when you start the car, then as the alternator spins up to full output. The LEDs only draw 16.7 watts, and aren't as sensitive to voltage fluctuation, so they are much closer to their rated output than the halogens. Anyway, I digress, these bulbs are awesome, and are the latest style of LED bulbs that actually go out of their way to mimic how the halogen filament puts out light, and it works really well.The backup lights really make me mad, they're so poorly designed on this car, I can't even see the ground behind me unless I look at the pitiful 100x200 resolution camera. They're way too far inboard to be useful, but they're just standard 921 bulbs.


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

I agree with you about the headlights ... but I need pictures how you installed it and the picture of the bulb size and how did you modify the dust cap. thanks


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

you plug in the plug and lock the bulb in, I don't understand the confusion of how to install a headlight bulb... I need to source new dust caps, they're about 5mm too long to fit the stock dust caps


----------



## Francisc (Apr 24, 2017)

oh ok.....but I'm afraid without that dust cap the water or dust would get inside the headlight ...im not sure yet.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

THERETROFITSOURCE sells larger/deeper dustcaps for certain applications. They're universal to an extent, since not every housing is the same they aren't always going to fit, but they are an inexpensive option to try.


----------



## Ramair (Dec 5, 2017)

Do the LTs use different headlights than the Premiere RS use? I've got to say, while the headlights are not as good as my other cars using HID projectors, they aren't terrible. Yes, the amount of light on the ground is only fair, but with the foglights on, it's actually very good. And for distance, the auto high beam function is awesome. I don't know if the models received different headlights, but mine are more than satisfactory. I may switch the fogs to yellow HID in the spring simply because fogs should be yellow otherwise, what's the point. I've done it to all my other cars so this one will get done soon enough.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

I was planning on getting the extended dust caps. I have plenty of experience with GMs sad excuse for headlights. Honestly, I don't understand why you have to have 30 airbags, seatbelt pretensioners, abs, traction control, stability control, tpms, and backup cameras, all basically meant to eliminate accidents and insurance claims, but manufacturers can still put headlights on cars that are so poor, you can't even see the road in front of the car. I've driven a lot of cars, designed in the 50s all the way through last year, and the worst headlights (relative to the headlight technology) I've seen were a chevy venture. the second worst were my 2007 Saturn ion. At least the Saturn's were plenty usable with some aiming work and silverstars replaced every 5 years, the venture's were hopeless. This car's started below the ion's stock lights, that's bad. The L and LS have reflector headlights, I can't even imagine how bad those are, and this car aimed where chevy set it and with the stock bulbs are terrible. The LT only has halogen projectors, which again, I've driven a car with this combination (07 Subaru outback), and they were amazing, so I thought this car being 10 years newer than the Subaru, and my Saturn, should have at least as good a headlight as the Subaru, I was wrong. The LT doesn't have foglights, and doesn't have the auto high beams. if it had auto high beams, like my acadia, it would definitely help lighting down the road better, but you should not need foglights to light the road in front of the car, that's what headlights are supposed to be for. I really wish LED or HID projectors were an option for these cars, I love the HID projectors on my acadia, but part of the point of this car for us was a cheap, reliable car we actually get to drive, unlike the acadia, so since there is no HID option from chevy, these LEDs really fit the role. It really angers me you spend so much money on a car and you can't even drive the thing at night before you spend money.


----------



## isoldmysaturn:( (Nov 9, 2017)

https://www.superbrightleds.com/cat...9063:Cross_Reference_Number,WLED,21,201:these are the 921 bulbs I used in the reverse light spot, now that both are working, they do seem to actually let me see the ground better.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

isoldmysaturn:( said:


> https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...version-kit-with-compact-heat-sink/3912/8028/ these are the headlight bulbs,.


Those appear to be the High beam bulbs.. I'm thinking you installed these, correct? 

https://www.superbrightleds.com/mor...version-kit-with-compact-heat-sink/3924/8559/


----------

